# Type 1 Diagnosed 6 days ago!



## fgmitch (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi,
Totally new here and have so many questions - and probably lots of questions I should be asking but haven't quite got there yet as so much information to take on.
Firstly, how I got here.  I am 40 next week and have been given the present of being Type 1 Diabetic!!!    I'm 5ft 4in and have weighed 8st 7lb for some years.  However, since I was little I used to have sugar lows, didn't really realise what they were at the time but used to sweat, shake etc and have to eat chocolate and some kind of food as soon as possible to sort myself out.  This happened through the years until I started weight watchers which was mainly to lose a few pounds (to get me down to 8st 7lb) and also because it was a healthy way of eating.  I didn't get the sugar lows then at all.  When I was pregnant 5 years ago they thought I had gestational diabetes as I was showing glucose in my sample, but nothing in my blood - but did have a big baby!  6 months ago out of the blue the gp asked me to have a fasting glucose test - there was no reason for this at all, but my glucose was reading 6.  Then about 8 weeks ago I started to eat quite a bit of chocolate each night (we're talking family sized bags of maltesers in one sitting), I could have stopped myself but enjoyed it and my husband and I chuckled about the fact that when I'd eaten them the next day I would weigh half a pound less.  This carried on for some weeks and over within that time I lost 10lb and went down to 7st 9lb (at my lowest), I would fluctuate up to 7st 11lb on a good day.  I started to worry about my weight as I looked awful and stopped eating the chocolate and tried to eat more food to get my weight up, but it didn't move - I had no energy so I went to the GP who done a blood fasting test which showed my sugars at 11.5 and that my white cells were up as I had a chest infection.  He thought my sugars would be up due to the infection so was put on antibiotics for a week and then tested again 5 days later.  The infection was gone but the sugars were now up to 18.5 - he also tested for ketones which were ++.  I couldn't get to see a consultant for a week so I bought some testing sticks and a day later my glucose was at the darkest end it could be and the ketones were now +++.  After speaking with NHS direct I went straight to hopsital and they admitted me, gave me the acid blood test, chest x-ray, ecg etc. and all were OK.  My sugars had raised in that time to 25 though.  So I was put on an insulin drip all night and my glucose seemed to react very well to a low dose.  However, next day it went up again so they had to increase it.  My ketones were next to nothing by this time.  They allowed me out of hospital (after meetings with all the diabetic team and learning how to inject insulin) and they are being very supportive.  However, I have some questions as some people are giving me information that perhaps I shouldn't listen to.
1. I'm on the novomix 30 which I inject immediately before breakfast and dinner in the evening.  However, at present sugars are still high, but dropping during day and then high again in the morning.  I'm not sure how the insulin works with the glucose.  I have a meeting tomorrow with the diabetic nurse but I just don't understand all the information regarding carbs/surgar/insulin.  I don't know how to measure the carbs/sugar against how much insulin I should take.
2. Will I put on weight?  I've lost the 11lb which I couldn't afford to lose - obviously my body was in starvation mode and is now grabbing onto the food and I've put on 6lb in 6 days - is this normal?  I'm eating healthy and don't want to put on more weight than before I was diagnosed as I know this will lead to more issues.  How can I avoid putting on extra weight?
3. Can I still have a few drink and eat some chocolate sometimes - if so, how do I counteract my sugars rising, I guess more insulin - but is it insulin which makes you put on weight?
4. It's my 40th birthday this weekend and my husband is taking me out for the night and I'd like to be able to eat some nice food and have a few glasses of wine - will this hurt?  
I have so many more questions, but these are the ones running around in my head at this given time.
I'm sure I will be posting many times on here in the future and want to thank people in advance for their support and help.
Thanks,
fgmitch


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi there fgmitch and a warm welcome to the forum, sorry to hear of your diagnosis, lots of those questions I cant answer as im not type one nor on insulin, but they will some along in abit who can help you more.Get yourself accquainted and jump right in we are a good bunch(really) x 


p.s Your question about hubby taking you out next week is simple,enjoy yourself and dont let diabetes ruin your one day of the year that you can celebrate x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi fgmiitch, welcome to the forum  The first thing is - don't panic! Your story does sound familiar in some ways - I was diagnosed aged 49 after losing a lot of weight gradually, then I got an infection and it plummeted 17 pounds in 3 days and I ended up in hospital with high ketones and levels of 38. Once I got insulin the ketones went (the body needs insulin to help process ketones out of the body) and my appetite returned. I did put on weight again, although it took me about a year to put a stone back on and I was still very underweight.

One good thing was that I was put on a fast and a slow acting insulin - a regime called 'basal/bolus or MDI (Multiple Daily injections) rather than the mix you are on. I would strongly suggest you ask at your appointment about this as it will give you much more flexibility and control over your diet and help you to manage your blood sugar levels better. They may decide it is early days for you yet, but it is certainly something to bear in mind. The problem that you have on the mixed insulin is that you have to eat according to the pattern of the insulin, whereas on basla/bolus you inject a slow acting 'background insulin and then an additional dose of fast acting insulin each time you eat. It means more injections, but it also means that you inject just the right amount of insulin according to what you want to eat - currently you have to eat when the insulin says you must.

For (2) I would say you will put on weight, but as long as you eat healthily and stay active then there is no reason why you should put on more than is healthy for you. Again, this is easier to control if you are on a basal/bolus regime.

For (3) - Yes, you can eat chocolate and have a drink, but it is best in moderation if you want to avoid weight gain or difficulty controlling your levels - the more 'badly behaved' you are, the greater the difficulty in predicting insulin doses and subsequent highs and lows.

For (4) Enjoy your birthday! One night shouldn't do too much harm. Keep your meter handy and try to take healthier options when possible. Also, if you have had a few glasses of wine then it is a good idea to have a small carby snack before bed as alcohol can cause levels to drop low.

I would highly recommend getting a copy of the 'Type 1 bible' - Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It will explain everything you need to know about living with Type 1. Well, maybe not _everything_, but for those things it doesn't, you have us! 

Also, have a look at the other links in our Useful links thread.

Ask away, that's why we're here! No question is considered silly!


----------



## fgmitch (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Northerner, that's really helpful - the diabetic nurse did ask me about my lifestyle and as it's pretty set when I eat etc. and I didn't want to inject too many times a day to start with then they put me on the mixed.  I will ask about the Basal/Bosul injections though.  Would I inject the background insulin in the morning and then at each meal inject again?  What about if I have a snack, or  if I'm eating later in the evening and have a little something inbetween lunch and the late evening meal - how would that work?
So, even though I'm eating healthy and not too many carbs would I still put on extra weight?  I'm guessing that now I'm not only having to count calories but carbs as well - just out of interest, I have butternut squash instead of potatoes, is this better or worse?  Just that squash is my fave and will be fed up to have to give that up!
How on earth I'm going to get my head around all this I'll never know, but clearly I need to get the book you said about and start to learn - fast!
Will enjoy my birthday and not worry too much anyway.  Already had to cancel a holiday of a lifetime as I was just diagnosed and couldn't travel - totally fed up to be honest!
Anyway, thanks again for the reply and will let you know how I get on tomorrow with the nurses etc.
fgmitch


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, I normally inject my slow-acting before bed and then, as you suggest, inject before breakfast, dinner and evening meal. One advantage besides the others I mentioned is that you can skip a meal if you wish, or eat when you are hungry, whereas on mixed insulin you have to eat at certain times to match the profile of the insulin. I tend not to snack in between meals, although this is possible but you may need to have extra injections to 'cover' any carbs in the snacks. I have a handful of nuts if I am feeling peckish, which have a very low carb content so don't need extra insulin.

Keeping a diary of carbconsumption can be helpful. If you don't eat large amounts of carbs then you need less insulin, so it is easier to control and less likely to cause weight gain,

Squash is better than potatoes, so you don't need to give it up!


----------



## fgmitch (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess I would need to know how much insulin to give for the type of meal I'm having as well - I haven't a clue how all that works and worried I'll just get confused.  If I stay on the novomix at themoment will I just continue to put on more and more weight, or just that which I lost in the 8 weeks leading upto diagnosis?  I never overate and followed a weight watchers regime really.  I know it seems I'm focusing on something which isn't as important as the fact I'm actually diabetic and my health, but it's the thing bothering me at the moment - I'm sure tomorrow/next week it'll be something else when I learn more!


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi FGMItch, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I got diabetes when I was 26 and I was on the mixed twice a day insulins at first too. I left it about 4 months before changing to basal-bolus, so don't feel you have to rush. theer is so much to take in at first. One of the best things I did was go to a group the clinic ran for newly diagnosed people, I learnt loads and met some people in the same boat - has your clinic offered you anything like this?

In response to your questions about weight, I initially regained the weight that I'd lost them put on another 9 pounds or so, I think this was because with the twice daily insulin I had to eat quite often to avoid hypos, and have a snack before bed. But I was able to lose it all again once I went onto basal-bolus, as then you can eat less and inject less. So I'd say don't worry if you do gain weight, it's far better to just concentrate on getting your sugar levels right and understanding what's going on. Then in time when you feel ready you could change regime and diet if necessary.

Hope you get some good help from your nurse.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

fgmitch said:


> I guess I would need to know how much insulin to give for the type of meal I'm having as well - I haven't a clue how all that works and worried I'll just get confused.  If I stay on the novomix at themoment will I just continue to put on more and more weight, or just that which I lost in the 8 weeks leading upto diagnosis?  I never overate and followed a weight watchers regime really.  I know it seems I'm focusing on something which isn't as important as the fact I'm actually diabetic and my health, but it's the thing bothering me at the moment - I'm sure tomorrow/next week it'll be something else when I learn more!



When you are on basal/bolus you use a technique called carb counting to decide how much insulin you need for a particular meal. You should ask at your appointment what education courses are available to you - DAFNE is a popular one but they have different names depending on where you are. I would say not to worry about the weight aspect for now. If you continue to eat well and stay active there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to achieve and maintain your ideal weight. At the moment your body will be trying to get back to that healthy weight. As an example, I was 11st but gradually lost 1.5 st over a period of months, then rapidly lost over a stone more so I was 8st 4 at diagnosis, giving me a BMI of around 17. Now I have a BMI of 24 which is just about spot on and it is 3.5 years since I was diagnosed - I am now just over 11st.

Try not to be overwhelmed by things - it will come in time.


----------



## slipper (Oct 18, 2011)

Just saying hello fgmitch, the experienced guys will help you for sure.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forums fgmitch


----------



## fgmitch (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks guys - seems like I need to have a chat about the basal/bolus to the diabetic nurse tomorrow - I'm not sure if it's best that I get into that routine earlier rather than later.  I've always been pretty good about food and writing down what I eat etc. to maintain my weight so hopefully if I can get on a course and learn about the carb counting etc. then it'll be healthier all round not only for my glucose levels but also longer term re. weight gain etc.


----------



## fgmitch (Oct 18, 2011)

Just ordered the book you suggested about knowing everything about Type 1 and the visual calorie/carb counting book - the journey starts here!!!


----------



## daisymoo84 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi fgmitch, welcome! Everyone's really friendly here  x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

fgmitch said:


> Just ordered the book you suggested about knowing everything about Type 1 and the visual calorie/carb counting book - the journey starts here!!!



Money well spent!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 18, 2011)

fgmitch said:


> Thanks guys - seems like I need to have a chat about the basal/bolus to the diabetic nurse tomorrow - I'm not sure if it's best that I get into that routine earlier rather than later.  I've always been pretty good about food and writing down what I eat etc. to maintain my weight so hopefully if I can get on a course and learn about the carb counting etc. then it'll be healthier all round not only for my glucose levels but also longer term re. weight gain etc.



Hi fgmitch

You've had some great advice already, so just to say 'Welcome'. Oh, and for reassurance about weight gain... I've been on insulin for just over 20 years (almost all basal:bolus) and I am still pretty much the same weight, so weight gain with injected insulin is far from inevitable


----------



## fgmitch (Oct 18, 2011)

Good to know - will definitely be going down the basal/bolus route I think - on top of everything I just can't cope with the weight gain aspect.  Ridiculous I know and probably sounds really shallow in comparison to the fact I have diabetes, perhaps it's my coping mechanism to focus on this rather than everything else at the moment.  Good to know there is support here though and everyone is so helpful, really appreciate it - as been feeling rather down the last few days.  Guess turning 40 doesn't help!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2011)

fgmitch said:


> Good to know - will definitely be going down the basal/bolus route I think - on top of everything I just can't cope with the weight gain aspect.  Ridiculous I know and probably sounds really shallow in comparison to the fact I have diabetes, perhaps it's my coping mechanism to focus on this rather than everything else at the moment.  Good to know there is support here though and everyone is so helpful, really appreciate it - as been feeling rather down the last few days.  Guess turning 40 doesn't help!!!!!



Imagine how I feel - I'm 53 today!


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi fgmitch. Welcome. 

Another one here with 33 years behind me (13 when diagnosed) and again not overweight. 

Beware the dieticians may have different ideas about how much carb you require each day. They go by weight/intake charts rather than real world eating. I remember being on your regime and sometimes having to force food down myself but MDI allows you the choice. It just takes a bit of simple arithmetic and practice.

The Ragnar Hanas book is a true work of genius.

Rob


----------



## fgmitch (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Northerner!  Hope it's been a great day for you.


----------



## fgmitch (Oct 18, 2011)

I just hope I get the hang of it - it all seems so complicated at the moment.  Plus, I need to stop googling, just started reading about 'dead in bed' syndrome.  Not nice and now going to have a biscuit before bed - even though sugars are still high!!!!


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum , i am a bit surprise that you are on novomix i thought they were offering this only to children so they did not have to inject at school  i will suggest you to go on 3 + 1 injections a day  especially because you are an adult with a very busy life i expect!!!?


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum  x


----------



## RHepton (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome  .. your diagnosis has similarities with mine, was diagnosed in May with type 1 after loosing 2 stone very rapidly, constant thirst and no energy I also had high ketones, managed to avoid a stay in hospital though.  I was also put on a mixed insulin (humilin) and straight away felt better.  I did find good control difficult though, after 3 months I changed to a basal/bolus regime (humalog/lantus) and was so much happier, my numbers have improved immensely, waiting to go on the DAFNE course next year (we're I live you have to be diagnosed a year before you can go on it, don't know why), anyway good luck, try and stay positive it's amazing how quickly all this just becomes part of your normal routine.


----------



## fgmitch (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all,  Well had meeting with Diabetic nurse today - she's great I have to say.  I said I'd like to change onto the basal/bolus regime and they're more than happy for me to do that.  I'm going back on Wednesday and they will talk me through everything and get me started with it straight away and help me re. carb counting etc.  I'm also going to a recruitment evening for the DAFNE course, but they said I couldn't attend the January one as it was too early - they like you to be doing the basal/bolus thing for at least 6 months.  They said they would give me lots of information to get the most out of the new regime anyway but they like people to settle down with it before going on the week long course so you can then get the most out of it apparently.  I did question this and they said they'd see but that it would probably be better to wait.  Anyway, seems I can go and enjoy my birthday weekend without worrying - just told not to drink on an empty stomach and not too many!  Feel a lot better having spoken with the nurse and changing to the new insulin, although it's more injections I'm hoping that I'll have much better control over sugars and also over what I can eat and when.
Oh, and I had a lovely email from a lady at work today who I've never met but learned I'd been diagnosed in the last week - she was so very supportive and something she said I will keep remembering - 'You're still the same person, you're you - but now just a bit more special'.  Made me cry at work - but hey, it made me feel better.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2011)

Wonderful news! You really will get to grips with this and feel so much better about things in no time  Great that you have found such a supportive nurse, and great that you can now look forward to your special birthday!  Let us know how things go!


----------



## Nyadach (Oct 24, 2011)

Hiyas, and welcome. Think the DAFNE course will answer pretty much all your questions on food, drink, keeping weight where you want it etc, and your doses. So well done getting on a course so quick even if it will be in the new year. Booze wise, as you said have a meal before and personally always found it good to grab a burger or a kebab at the end of a night out on the way home to soak up and counter it. And leave everything till the morning to fix. Ok next exactly textbook on how to handle things but if it works you know your limits and adapt to it. And have a happy birthday


----------



## trophywench (Oct 24, 2011)

Hiya, I re-iterate everything that's been said.

You do put the initial 'lost weight' back on very quickly, so don't worry about that, please.  Over 39+ years I've put on 1st 4lbs from my original 8st 6lbs.  The extra stone doesn't worry me at all because I was ill a few years back and lost weight and looked vile (my skin wasn't as elastic as it was until I was 50+.  Bloody ageing process LOL)

One of the reasons they don't like you to go on DAFNE etc courses for at least 12 months is because a heck of a lot of T1's go through what they call the honeymoon period after diagnosis.  They start off like you, then seem to need much less insulin, and then more and then less - and then do it again -  it's just the insulin producing cells being not quite 100% dead !  LOL  Give em a bit of a rest by injecting insulin for a bit and they go, 'Oh, perhaps I'll have another go then' - and mess you about.  Can't say mine ever did though.  They just all turned their toes up in one fell swoop.

If there will be a long delay getting the course, there is an online course you can do.  It's very good but not half as good as a real live one.  I have done both.

But anyway the space gives you a chance to get your head round it a bit.  At the moment be guided by your DSN and ask every question that occurs to you, either of her or of us.

Even though you might worry in case it's a daft one, it isn't, because the only silly question is the one you didn't ask !

Oh and do ask your DSN on Weds to explain re what happens to BG re female hormones, because your monthlies usually will affect your BG and fore-warned is fore-armed.


----------

